# Kogha ruten??



## KaiAllround (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo leute:vik: 


Was halltet ihr von Kogha ruten insbesondere von der *Kogha Crownlake Carp? *

Hatt die rute jemand und kann mir sagen ob es sich lohnen würde sie zu kaufen?


----------



## BuzzMoody (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi Kai,

denke mal die Rute kannst du getrost vergessen.  Hast ja nicht viel mehr Informationen geliefert, schätze mal das Du Einsteiger in die Karpfenangelei bist und möglichst preiswert einkaufen möchtest... guck Dir dann doch mal die Fox Warrior oder die Prologic DR Mach II an, da solltest Du auf jeden Fall besser mit fahren. Von Ultimate gibt es ebenfalls preiswerte, gute Ruten.
Ich habe die von Dir genannte Rute zwar noch nicht gefischt, hab aber gerade über die Kogha-Ruten nur schlechtes gehört und man möchte sein sauer verdientes Geld ja auch nicht zum Fenster herauswerfen. Desweiteren findest Du hier im Board bestimmt noch ne Menge Tips zu günstigeren Ruten, mit denen man auf jeden Fall um Längen besser fährt.
Greetz


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi BuzzMoody,

Naja Anfänger in der Karpfenangelei nicht aber Anfänger bei Karpfenruten......
Gibt es denn da bestimmte seiten wo ma die Ruten her bekommt die du aufgezählt hast?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Kohga ruten sind mehr SCHEIN ALS SEIN !!!
Sehen Top aus,das wars auch schon.
Vorallen die Rollen. Typischer nachgebauter Chinascheiß.
Ich bin davon geheilt   

_______________________NIE WIEDER____________________


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

Und was haltet ihr von der *Kogha CROWN:*

*Schnurfassung*(m / ømm) [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]200/0,50 | Übersetzung [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]4,1 : 1 |  der preis 59,95 [/FONT]

Also für mich hört sich das ja nicht schlecht an was sagt ihr??


----------



## BuzzMoody (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi Kai,

schau doch mal im Thread den der Punkarpfen aufgemacht hat nach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94751

Da bekommst Du gute Tips für Ruten und Rollen, die preiswert sind und wo die Qualität stimmt. Den Kogha-Kram kannst Du meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> der preis 59,95



Für das geld bekommst eindeutig besseres ...


----------



## rainerle (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Die Ruten mögen ja noch zu vertreten sein (ich mein, ich fisch auch noch ab und an mit einer alten Tele für ein paar Markfuffzig auf Aal und das Ding hält). Bei Billig-Heimer-Hersteller-Rollen lass ich jedenfalls die Finger von. Hab mal gemeint ich müsste mir ne Zebco Freiläufer kaufen (3 Jahre her - rund 50,00 Euro) - an dem Ding wackelte und gackelte so ziemlich alles nach dem 3 fischen. Die Schnurverlegung ist *******, das nachziehen von Schräubchen bringt auch nicht wirklich Befriedigung (ist ähnlich wie bei ner Harley - einmal fahren und dann schrauben). Ich weiß jetzt zumindest wieso die Company ZeroBombCompany heisst. Ergo: es gibt bereits für 50,00 günstige Rollen von guten Herstellern, die lange auf dem Markt sind (z.B. Daiwa RegalPlus BR). Das sind zwar nicht die High-End-Teile, aber vernünftige Ware. Diese Hersteller können es sich wegen ihres Namens schon nicht leisten Schrott günstig zu verkaufen.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hallo Kai,
auch wenn es von Kogha einige produkte gibt, die man kaufen kann, würde ich bei Ruten und ganz sicher bei Rollen nicht tun! Wenn du etwas im Internet suchst, findest du weitaus besseres Gerät zum gleichen Preis.
Bei KL-Angelsport gibt es z.B. die Daiwa Emblem XT für 70 Euro.
Bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling die DR Mach II für unter 70 Euro.
Wenn du etwas suchst, findest du die Sachen bestimmt noch günstiger.


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Also ich fische seit einiger zeit mit Kogha Ruten und Rollen und muss sagen das die wirklich günstig und auch garnet mal schlecht sind. Ich habe schon einige kapitale Karpfen mit ihnen gefangen. Es kann zwar sicher sein das man für wesentlich mehr Geld und von anderen Marken( FOX,Pelzer usw. )  bessere 
Produkte bekommt aber für den Preis findest du bei keiner anderen Marke so qualitativ hochwertige produkte wie bei Kogha. Aber das ist bei Perca oder anderen Askari Eigenmarken ganz anders die sind wirklich nur Schrott aber Kogha ist wirklich nicht schlecht. 
MFG FF_EXPERT


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

60€ für so ein Schrott?

Nene... schau mal lieber in den oben geposteten Thread. 
Da findest Du Preiswertes Zeug.


----------



## rubbl 90 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

also meine erfahrung mit einer koghakarpfenrute vor 3 jahren:

paket angekommen supi! am wochenende danach ging ich sofort raus. piepppppppppp! anhieb ----> die rute war kein zweiteiler mehr sondern ein dreiteiler! :r  hinter dem 2 rutenring gebrochen!! :r :r :r 
nie wieder!!  |gr: #d 

mfg,   manu


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

dan war es aber nicht dir Crownlake carp sondern ne andere karpfenrute von kogha


----------



## KaiAllround (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi leutz,

Danke für die tipps und informationen!
Aber ich kann mir das gar nicht richtig vorstellen das die nur protzen, weil man bekommt 5 jahre garanti! In der dvd fangen von Askari kommen mir die ruten und rollen auch gar nicht ma so schlecht vor deswegen überlegte oder überlege ich mir sie zu holen aber andererseits wenn ichs mach und das ist dann doch so wie ihr sagt habe ich die ******karte gezogen^^


----------



## The_Duke (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast...du hast volle 5 Jahre Garantie.
Zudem hast du noch 30 Tage Rückgaberecht!
Bei Rücksendungen trägst du nicht mal das Porto.
Anruf bei Askari, bitte um Rücknahme und die Abholung wird veranlasst (Sperrgut).
Was hast du zu verlieren außer 7,95 € Sperrgutzuschlag bei Bestellung?
Klar kannst du dich von Namen wie FOX usw. blenden lassen, aber auch die Warrior ist nicht das Non plus ultra.
Ein Bekannter hat die "Schwabbelstöcker" (sein Ausdruck!) postwendend zurück geschickt.
Frage 5 Leute nach einer Rute und du wirst mindestens 4 Meinungen bekommen.
Am Besten sind diejenigen, die noch nichts von der Rute gehört haben, aber diese sofort abqualifizieren, weil sie "keinen Namen" hat.
Probiere einfach verschiedene Ruten aus und entscheide welche dir am besten liegt...so rein vom Gefühl her.
Was andere dann sagen ist absolut unwichtig....du musst mit der Rute fischen und dich mit ihr wohl fühlen.

Ach ja....ich selbst fische, unter anderen, eine Crownlake-Fliegenrute und eine Crownlake-Spinnrute und kann nichts Negatives über diese beiden Ruten sagen...was aber nicht heisst, daß die Karpfenrute genau so gut sein muss.
Try it!


----------



## Karpfen01 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi Kai

Die Ruten sind  garnicht mal so schlecht. Lass dir nicht soviel erzählen. Die meisten die hier schreiben wissen noch nicht mal wie die Ruten aussehen oder habe grade erst danach geguckt. Also bei Rollen von Kogha würde ich dir auch abraten denn ich habe die Crown hier noch liegen und kann sie nicht weiter emfehlen. Aber ich selber Fische auch Kogha Ruten und zwar die Kogha Elite-Xtreme-Carp und kann sagen das diese Rute besser verabreitet ist wie so mache Fox Ruten oder Chub Ruten.Also ich habe die Crownlake in der Hand gehabt und sie ist garnicht mal so schlecht für das Geld. Warum solltest du mit der Kogha keine Fische fangen?Denn Fischen ist das sowas von egal ob du eine Kogha Rute oder eine Fox Rute Fischt. Wichtig ist der teil den du an die Hauptschnur b indest und sonst nichts.Und zu haltbarkeit wenn man mit sein Tackle gut umgeht und es pflegt hält das auch.



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Karpfen01 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Oh da war Duke schneller



Gruß Daniel


----------



## KaiAllround (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

Ja das dachte ich mir schon mit den leuten die die ruten noch nicht mal kennen^^|kopfkrat  Aber noch mal auf die rolle zurück zu kommen: Was hast du den für erfahrungen damit gemacht das du sie nicht empfiehlst?? Danke für eure meinungen:m


----------



## Karpfen01 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi

Also ich finde die Rollen für den Preis sehr schlcht verarbeitet. Klar kann man damit Fische fangen garkeine frage aber für das Geld bekommst du was besseres.Teil weise sehr viel Plastik an den Rollen. Von Freilauf her und von der Bremse sind die Rollen super. Wenn du interesse an den Rollen hast ich habe noch 4 Stück. Sind nur einmal gefischt. Weil sie eben nicht meiner erwartung entsprachen für das Geld.




Gruß Daniel


----------



## KaiAllround (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

Ja hätte schon interresse an der Rolle.... Was stellst du dir den preislich pro stück vor?


----------



## Karpfen01 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi

Schreibe dir mal eine PN.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## KaiAllround (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

Ja ok. :vik:


----------



## Hermann W. (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Ich habe auch eine Kogha Carp Elite 2,5 (oder so ähnlich). Ich kann nichts Negatives über die Rute sagen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr damit ein richtig dicken Karpfen (ca. 30 Pfund) gefangen. Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften absolut O.K..
Bei der Rolle würde ich aber auch lieber ne Daiwa empfehlen.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Fakt ist |krach: 
Besitze einige Kogha Ruten und Rollen.Meistens Legends und andere.
Bei den Kogha Carp (Legeds)ist eindeutig das Wurfgewicht zu hoch angesetzt. Hab es nicht ausgereitzt da die Rute(habe3.St.) schon beim 3/4 des Wurgewichts bedenklich durch hängt.
Desweiteren ist mir bei der Kogha legend (Spinnfishing) beim Wurf eines 5 Gram Gummifisches die Spitze gebrochen;+ 
Bei meinen Kolege ist bei der Größeren Version der Kogha Spinn in der Mitte bzw. an der Steckhülse ein Riss.
Bei den Kogha Catcher Rolle ist mir der Rollengriff beim ganz normalen einholen abgebrochen.|uhoh: 
Habe eine große Kogha Crown Rolle mit auf Hochsee genommen.Es ist eine Freilaufrolle-für Wels usw.
Habe den Freilauf losgedreht und so den 300 gram Pilker abgelassen.Das hab ich 2 mal gemacht.Und dann saß das Getriebe fest( bzw.Bremse).Was soll ich sagen?;+ 
 Ich meine die Dinger kosten auch Geld !
Bin nicht mehr so überzeugt von Kohga wie früher.
Wenn einer bessere Erfahrungen freut es mich:m


----------



## winzig (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Produkte bekommt aber für den Preis findest du bei keiner anderen Marke so qualitativ hochwertige produkte wie bei Kogha. Aber das ist bei Perca oder anderen Askari Eigenmarken ganz anders die sind wirklich nur Schrott aber Kogha ist wirklich nicht schlecht.

Hallo soweit ich weiß ist Kogha auch nur eine Eigenmarke von Askari


----------



## winzig (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

sorry sollte ein Zitat werden, aber komme halt nicht klar  

Jedenfalls Hersteller hin oder her, die meisten Ruten kommen aus dem selben Land ( China ) und man kann denke ich nicht unbedingt sagen das sie dadurch schlechter sind. Es gibt jedoch sicherlich schon Unterschiede bei der Entwicklung der Ruten, welche meistens doch noch in Deutschland passiert. Und da kann es schon sein das der ein oder andere Hersteller sich halt mehr Gedanken macht, oder einfach mehr Erfahrung hat.
Brechen kann jede Rute, egal ob man nur 5 gr oder was weiß ich damit wirft. Hierfür ist jedoch meistens nicht der Hersteller verantwortlich sondern meistens äußere Einflüsse. was allerdings nicht heißt das der Benutzer daran schuld ist. Ich habe selber als Gerätehändler schon angeblich unkaputtbare Ruten verkauft die einfach beim ersten Anhieb oder Auswurf in tausend Teil zerfallen sind ( Ich denke meistens Transportschäden )
Jedenfalls bin ich auch nicht unbedingt der Kogha Fan |supergri was aber nicht heißt das die Ruten immer schlecht sind. 
Ich denke es sollte jeder selber seine Erfahrung sammeln 

Gruß winzig


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*



winzig schrieb:


> Produkte bekommt aber für den Preis findest du bei keiner anderen Marke so qualitativ hochwertige produkte wie bei Kogha



Also qualitativ hochwertig ist was anderes .
Für den preis bekommst bei anderen Anbietern eindeutig besseres !
Hab z.B. letztens bei Askari nen 3teiligen Kogha Wobbler gekauft.
An dem teil waren gleich 2 Sachen defekt !
Das hintere Gelenk klemmte und bei einem der Drillinge war eine Hakenspitze abgebrochen .
Bei näherer betrachtung war das teil auch grottig Verarbeitet .
Für das geld (glaub 4,50) bekomm ich bei anderen Firmen deutlich besseres !

Denk mal bei anderen produkten wirds nicht viel anderes sein .

Naja ich fische auch noch 2 Askari Rollen (glaub Silverman) die sind zwar recht robust (haben sogar Norwegen überlebt obwohl sie dafür sicher nicht gebaut sind) aber ebenfalls total schrott verarbeitet .
Schnurverlegung ist echt Miserabel und Geräusche macht sie auch wie sau .


----------



## winzig (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

@kochtoppangler

war kein spruch von mir  sollte ein Zitat von FF_EXPERTS-89 werden. sorry


----------



## KaiAllround (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

Ich habe von Askari 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen Rollen! Rollen glaube silverman und Rute eine silverman und eine Black Wood oder so! Bei einer Rolle hatt ich ein defektes "getriebe" Aber leute Wofür habt ihr Garanti ich habe sie zurückgeschickt, und sie wurde wieder Angeltüchtig gemacht und seit dem niewieder Problemme gehabt. Seit 2 Jahren Funktioniert alles PERFEKT!!! Viele schöne Fische!!! Ich kann mich nicht beklagen....... Kohga Wobbler??? Stellen die Wobbler her??? Naja jedenfalls war ich gestern an meinen Angelsee und mein Kumpel Angelt jetzt auch kohga Crown und ne Rute von Kogah seit 2 oder 3 Monaten er sagte er habe 0 problemme damit!!! Ich werde mir auch eine Kogah Rute und Rolle holen (habe ja e 30tage rückgabercht) und werde euch dann Berichten wie das zeug ist........Ich glaube bei den Preis und versprechungen haut schon alles hin!!!:vik:


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

zu dem Preis git es schon Sänger (Shakespeare) K2 Specialist Pike Ruten oder eben die einfachen Rozemeijer Spinnruten- und die sind sicher besser


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

@KaiAllround : Kommt auch darauf an wofür man das gerät einsetzt , wie oft man anhgeln geht etc ...

Versuch doch z.B. mal deine Silverman Rolle mit 0,08er Fireline zu bespulen und damit vernünftig zu fischen ... Das wird nix !


----------



## KaiAllround (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hi,

@Kochtoppangler: Naja sagen wir mal so: Ich bin Eigentlich jedes wochende Angeln und ab und zu in der woche....... Mein Kumpel genau so... Aber warum nimmst du eine 0,08? Für Raubfisch?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

0,08er nehm ich nicht , ich fisch die 0,04er |supergri 

Hauptsächlich zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Forelle oder Barsch .
Nen hecht bekommt man damit im normalfall aber auch noch raus ...

Das war jetzt nur nen beliebiges beispiel , mit ner 12er Fireline kommt die Rolle wahrscheinlich genausowenig klar , einfach weil die Schnurverlegung totaler Murks ist .

Ruten von Kogha hab ich nicht (und werd ich mir wohl auch nie holen) aber ne Silverman hatte ich mal . Hat aber nicht lange gebraucht bis sie beim werfen gebrochen ist .


----------



## prinz1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Hallo an alle !

Ich sach imma : Probieren geht über studieren ! was net unbedingt von mir ist ! *ggg*
Habe auch diverse askari Sachen gehabt ,haben immer zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert.
Und wenn das Geld mal nicht so derb vorhanden ist , ist Askari immer noch ne bessere Alternative als NICHT angeln zu gehen.
Also :tight lines !

der Prinz


----------



## akko68 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Die  Rollen kannste wirklich vergessen.
Mein Schwiegersohn hatte sich 2 Kogha Freebite II geholt,davon war bei einer nach dem 3. mal fischen ohne Belastung der Freilauf im A....!!!!Bei der 2. Rolle dann 1 Monat später dasselbe.
Finger weg!!!!!


----------



## bärchen (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kogha ruten??*

Kogha: taiwanesisch-holländ. Scheißmüll
(wie bei Rennrädern, da gibts diese Marke auch)

Halt mal Ausschau nach einer älteren SPORTEX
Specimen Carp -> 1A


----------

